
Scientist Warns a Mega Earthquake That Could Kill 4 Crore - iffyuva
http://www.mensxp.com/special-features/today/28133-scientist-warns-a-mega-earthquake-that-could-kill-4-crore-people-divide-continents-might-hit-us-soon.html
======
coreyp_1
Did anyone else have to look up what "crore" meant?

~~~
brudgers
Yes. And I learned something.

